

SIGGRAPH: Rigid-Body Fracture Sound Experiments - dandelany
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/projects/FractureSound/

======
joezydeco
I forsee a Half-Life 2 mod consisting solely of people shooting dinner plates
through glass windows.

